# some of fish caught on mongo rigs last fri



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

oops, mingo rigs


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

nice, I sure would like to catch some triggerfish soon. What a great eating fish. NICE CATCH


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice haul


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice mess of fish!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! +1


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish man. Congrats !

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------

